# Der Slayer kommt!



## Pente (23. Januar 2009)

Heute tauchte eine Liste von Fähigkeiten, Taktiken und Moral-Skills des Slayers im Warhammer-Alliance Forum auf. Diese Fähigkeiten wurden dem Spiel-Client wohl bereits hinzugefügt. 

Hier die Liste:



> 1429 ; TEST Slayer Abilities
> 1430 Throw Axe
> 1431 Relentless Strike
> 1432 Slow Down
> ...



Im Warhammer-Alliance Forum wird bereits über die Fähigkeiten diskutiert und Spekuliert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Quelle: Warhammer-Alliance


----------



## abtar (23. Januar 2009)

Tja ich würde viel lieber diskutieren WANN er kommt..denn das er kommt wusste ich schon vorher*g*


----------



## Blood B. (23. Januar 2009)

... A melee attack that deals additional damage against any target that is knocked down....


arrgh instant quasi -.-

btt: ich finds gut das die Ordis jetzt ne Klasse kriegen die n bissl Style hat, vielleich werdens dann ja mal mehr. Viel Feind, viel Ehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. Januar 2009)

Die Skills für den Choppa wurden btw auch rausgefischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit düfte nun eigentlich alles klar sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: Damit man es mir auch glaubt, hier der Link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (23. Januar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> ... A melee attack that deals additional damage against any target that is knocked down....
> 
> 
> arrgh instant quasi -.-
> ...



Bis dahin habt ihr keine Feinde mehr xD


----------



## _zorni_ (23. Januar 2009)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...amp;postcount=9


----------



## Ryl (23. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Datum würd ich sagen (wie schon in den User-News vermutet) Patch 1.1.1 und das hoffentlich am 29.1


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich denke eher, dass es wie beim Ritetr und Gardisten vorher nen Event geben wird. Auch wenn der Slayer ohne Event schon nächste woche kommt hab ich nichts gegen, aber event wäre schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe doch auch stark, dass die neuen Karrieren über ein nettes Event eingeführt werden. Immerhin muss man sich ja erst mal für das plötzliche Erscheinen tausender Slayer rechtfertigen. *duck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (23. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich auf den Choppa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Slayer *grübel*
Vergleichbar mit was auf der Destro-Seite?


----------



## Rayon (23. Januar 2009)

Ork-Spalta.


----------



## Teal (23. Januar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ork-Spalta.


Genau so einer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Januar 2009)

Oje, jetzt wird die Ordnung auf Helmgart noch mehr dominieren, außer wir bekommen Spalta in Massen :/ Das wird ein spass.


----------



## Teal (23. Januar 2009)

Keine Angst, werde auf jeden Fall einen Twinken. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen freien Charakterslot... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2009)

Spalta hab ich schonmal gespielt, war lustig damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei der jetzige wohl kaum vergleichbar mit dem alten sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. Januar 2009)

EPIC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baum-Druid (23. Januar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> EPIC!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day xD


----------



## softcake_orange (23. Januar 2009)

Das Zeitalter der Hexen ist vorbei. Zieht Euren String stramm, der Slayer kommt und reißt Euch den Poppes auf! Schnell noch ein leckeres Bierchen Parfüm aufgelegt und dann kommt schön an meiner dicken fettigen Wampe schmusen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gibt ein Schlachtfest!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (23. Januar 2009)

JAAAA!

Freu mich auf 29.01.


----------



## Astravall (23. Januar 2009)

Noch ein Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:



> Weiterhin wurde Warhammeralliance von Mythic gebeten ein eigenes Unterforum für den Slayer anzulegen.


(Quelle: http://war.onlinewelten.com/news,id2653.html )

MfG Michael


----------



## Sycotrap (23. Januar 2009)

Juhu, der Slayer kommt. Da bin gleich wieder neu motiviert


----------



## WarNuts (23. Januar 2009)

Ju Hu!

Noch mehr KnockDowns, noch mehr Heiler-Debuffs (diesmal sogar AE), noch effektivere Snare!

Oh ja, ich freu mich auf 29.01...


----------



## zadros (23. Januar 2009)

für heiler wirds die hölle


----------



## doggystyle (23. Januar 2009)

vielleicht sollte man den heilern in den ersten wochen die möglichkeit geben, sich in den sz unsichtbar zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten prophezeie ich den tod innerhalb der ersten sekunde ab feindkontakt...


----------



## alexdeto (23. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich werde meinen Heiler erstmal auf Eis legen und nen Slayer anfangen, sonst fang ich glaub ich in allen BGs und im oRvR an zu weinen und schmeiss WAR nach ner halben Stunde in die Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote for invisibility spell für Heiler!

-alexdeto


----------



## zadros (23. Januar 2009)

als heiler ist es jetzt schon beinahe unmöglich gegen 2-3 meele dd's zu heilen, ausser natürlich man benutzt den netten fahnenbug und säuft massen an pots

Ich werd glaub ich dann nen choppa starten


----------



## Maguerita (23. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich dann schon auf die ganzen Szenarien, wie damals bei der Einführung des Ritters und des Gardistens. Das wird lustig werden, mal sehen wie sich die Nahkampfszenarien machen. Ausprobieren werde ich den Slayer auf jedenfall, aber ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich in der Masse nicht eher meine Sigmarpriesterin oder Schwertmeisterin hochspielen sollte. Für Heiler ändert sich nichts, es ist jetzt schon die Hölle, nur dann könnten sie die Heilleistungen etwas wieder hochschrauben oder wenigstens etwas mehr Schutz geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## joekay (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn die neuen Klassen kommen ist das die beste Zeit um einen Heiler hochzuspielen.


----------



## Sam28 (23. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar, der Slayer wird gespielt, besonders zu Anfang wenn es dann in der Nordenwacht heisst:
Slayer gegen Spalta.
Der klassische Kampf Zwerge gegen Orks in einer Massenschlägerei epischen Ausmaßes.
Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, was löschen? Bei mir wohl der weiße Löwe.


----------



## Helrok (23. Januar 2009)

ich freu mich auf den slayer - auch wenn wohl die fähigkeiten (wie ein mythic-mitarbeiter auf warhammeralliance geschrieben hat) wohl so, wie vom te gepostet, nicht bleiben werden.

mir fiel z.b. auf, dass der slayer einen zusätzlichen sprint hat, der choppa aber ein de-root und den zusätzlichen sprint. denke da wird wirklich noch umgearbeitet werden.

irgendwie muss ich aber auch zugeben, dass ich mich über den hammerer auch gefreut hätte, schliesslich war es die klasse, die ich von anfang an spielen wollte. naja in einem addon vielleicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (23. Januar 2009)

Es gibt ja anderswo die Diskussion wegen dem Löwen-Hüpfen und dem Barbar-AE-Knockdown und dass das für die jeweilige, gegnerische Seite zu stark ist.

Vielleicht bekommt ja der Slayer auch einen AE-Knockdown und der Spalta hüpft durch die Gegend. Würde mich nicht wundern ;-)


----------



## Rayon (23. Januar 2009)

Spiel zwar kein Slayer, aber werd mir definitiv den Spalta angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (23. Januar 2009)

Yeah, Slayer incoming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (23. Januar 2009)

Seit ihr sicher das er am 29.1 kommt?


----------



## firehawk14 (23. Januar 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Seit ihr sicher das er am 29.1 kommt?


Ich hoffe es doch stark


----------



## Senubirath (23. Januar 2009)

Dat wäre der hammer... ich stelle mir das schon vor...

3 WB mit Spaltaz... und Als Anführer nen Blackork in jedem wb

Endlich bekommen Blackorks was richtiges zu tun^^

Ich stell mir schon mehrere Waaaagh Züge vor und wie die order vermöbelt wird


----------



## Ryl (23. Januar 2009)

Ach ja Leute: 


SLAYER!!​


sry aber es musste sein


----------



## Rayon (23. Januar 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Seit ihr sicher das er am 29.1 kommt?


Da kommt nur der Newsletter.


----------



## Pente (23. Januar 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Seit ihr sicher das er am 29.1 kommt?



Bin mir sogar sehr sicher, dass sie nicht am 29.01. kommen. Die Karrieren wären schon lang angekündigt / veröffentlicht worden wenn sie am 29.01. ins Spiel kommen. Nachdem die letzten beiden Karrieren mit einem groß angelegtem Event ins Spiel kamen werden die neuen Karrieren sicher nicht einfach so sang- und klanglos von heute auf morgen ins Spiel kommen. Am 29.01. soll es nähere Informationen dazu geben. Mit den beiden Karrieren selbst würde ich eher Mitte / Ende Februar rechnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (23. Januar 2009)

Wollte ich auch sagen ...29.1. ist leider viel zu Knapp wie Pente schon sagte ..schade eigentlich weil ich dann ne Woche Ferien hätte um ihn ausgiebig zu spielen.

Aber ich freue mich das es der Slayer ist...nur wieso dann dieser ganze Trubel um Slayer,Spalta,Gardist und Ritter am Anfang wenn sie nu doch alle ins Spiel kommen ~~


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (23. Januar 2009)

eigentlich hätte ich viel lieber den hammerträger,aber nen slayer nehm ich natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ja echt mal gespannt wie sie das mit der ausrüstung machen,ausser ner hose und stiefeln hat nen slayer ja eigentlich nix an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber vieleicht vera... die uns auch und der hammerträger kommt doch anstatt dem slayer(die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rayon (23. Januar 2009)

Gandogar schrieb:


> aber vieleicht vera... die uns auch und der hammerträger kommt doch anstatt dem slayer(die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein.


----------



## Senubirath (23. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Bin mir sogar sehr sicher, dass sie nicht am 29.01. kommen. Die Karrieren wären schon lang angekündigt / veröffentlicht worden wenn sie am 29.01. ins Spiel kommen. Nachdem die letzten beiden Karrieren mit einem groß angelegtem Event ins Spiel kamen werden die neuen Karrieren sicher nicht einfach so sang- und klanglos von heute auf morgen ins Spiel kommen. Am 29.01. soll es nähere Informationen dazu geben. Mit den beiden Karrieren selbst würde ich eher Mitte / Ende Februar rechnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde mir immer noch reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin heiß auf das Event das dafür gemacht wird


----------



## Gramarye (23. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf den Slayer bzw den Choppa. Interessant wäre es nur, wenn es sich nicht um den Salyer/Choppa drehen wird, sondern um die neuen Mounts (Färben, rasieren der Mounts und im Film heißt es ja eigentlich auch Chopper xD), obwohl das ja mit den fähigkeiten nicht mehr wahrscheinlich ist.

Mensch bin ich gespannt!


----------



## joekay (23. Januar 2009)

Bin soweit! Wo war jetzt der Friseur in Altdorf?

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pict...5205_slayer.jpg


----------



## Ryl (23. Januar 2009)

Ich denke im gegensatz zu Pente, dass am 29.01 das Event zu den beiden Klassen starten wird. beziehungsweise ich hoffe es inständig


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (23. Januar 2009)

Ryl schrieb:


> Ich denke im gegensatz zu Pente, dass am 29.01 das Event zu den beiden Klassen starten wird. beziehungsweise ich hoffe es inständig



Ich finds gut dass sich sowenigemit der Marterie auskennen.

bsi jetzt weiß keiner was der Slayer kann der wird am 29.1 angekündigt und  kommt mitte februar oder anfang märz 
ins Spiel!!! und nun Ende.


----------



## Patso (23. Januar 2009)

und wer braucht schon slayer nochn nerviger fetter zwerg mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee ich freu mich drauf die halten bestimmt net viel aus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und spalta werd ich auch mal testen xD


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (23. Januar 2009)

Dann müsste der Spalter aber auch kommen oder ?^^


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (23. Januar 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Dann müsste der Spalter aber auch kommen oder ?^^



spalta mit a . da sist orksprache und keinrechtschreibfehl*a*!

und ja der kommt.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (23. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> spalta mit a . da sist orksprache und keinrechtschreibfehl*a*!
> 
> und ja der kommt.



Und wann kommt die L4D Erweiterung ?°°


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (23. Januar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nein.



das is ja soooooo gemein
naja vieleicht ja irgendwann in nem addon


----------



## Teal (23. Januar 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Dann müsste der Spalter aber auch kommen oder ?^^





Teal schrieb:


> EPIC!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon kann man also ausgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669936202 (23. Januar 2009)

Is das geil!

Weil so um die Zeit werd ich WAR bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (23. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Oje, jetzt wird die Ordnung auf Helmgart noch mehr dominieren, außer wir bekommen Spalta in Massen :/ Das wird ein spass.


Ooohja ich freu mich auch schon richtig drauf deinen Allerwertesten zu versohlen xD 
Grüße von Helmgard hrhr

Btw: Mist kurz vor lvl up is mein Abbonent abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noktyn (24. Januar 2009)

falls es immer noch nicht alle glauben....hier ist der endgültige beweis

[attachment=6575:Spectra_001.JPG]


----------



## Pink_Kirby (24. Januar 2009)

Es gibt schon so viele Beweise, dass der Slayer kommt, statt dem Hammerer.

-Im Quelltext sind mit 1.1 alle Fähigkeiten vom Slayer und vom Choppa ins Spiel implentiert worden. Müsste wohl irgendwo in diesem Thread schon gespostet sein. Auf Warhammeralliance hat dann ein Charakterdesigner von Mythic hinzugefügt, dass das nur die ursprünglichen Fähigkeiten vom Slayer waren (waren ~1:1 vom Hammerer kopiert und umbenannt). 
 -Auf Warhammeralliance wurden die Bertreiber von dem Forum von Mythic darum gebeten ein Slayerforum einzurichten
 -Das tolle Paket, was ja von Mythic kommt. Auch wenn es ein Fake ist, es wäre ein sehr guter. Das gleiche gibt es ja auch schon mit dem Choppa.  http://thegreenskin.com/2009/01/22/is-myth...the-orc-choppa/
Die Filmszene: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs_OacEq2Sk
Ironischerweise hat der Choppa die Fähigkeit "Git to da Choppa!"
 -Kein GM / sonstiger Mythicmitarbeiter verneint dir, dass der Slayer ins Spiel findet. Eigentlich bestätigen die das sogar. 

PS: Der Slayer/Choppa werden am 29.01 bestätigt. Am 29.1 hat Mythic nur vor ihre Pläne für die nächsten Monate zu posten. Auf die beiden werden wir noch länger warten müssen.


----------



## Geige (24. Januar 2009)

das hört sich super an!

das wäre ein grund wieder anzufangen!


----------



## Senubirath (24. Januar 2009)

Immerhin hätte ich motivation gezielt wieder zu rerollen ^^

Spalta.... ich komme XD


----------



## Weyalin (24. Januar 2009)

Oh man was freu ich mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Slayer, schärft die Äxte!

p.s: an die Heiler, freut euch auf Buffs, denn es werden welche kommen =)


----------



## Kankuso (24. Januar 2009)

Es wird Zeit meinen Account zu reaktivieren!!


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. Januar 2009)

hat keiner mal auf den Link von zorni geclickt?



> Evening guys,
> 
> So some creative individuals went ahead and hacked into our .myp files and dug up some &#8220;In Development&#8221; data. The Data listed in this post represents old work on ideas and concepts we were trying out a few months back. Astute people would notice that these careers have been in that data .myp since before launch (!) and both have changed many times since then.
> 
> ...








> *Astute people would notice that these careers have been in that data .myp since before launch (!) and both have changed many times since then*.





nix mit slayer am 29.1


----------



## Pymonte (24. Januar 2009)

wieso, nur wiel die alten Daten dementiert werden? ändert nichts an den beiden verschickten Paketen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt werden Slayer und Choppa nicht genau so aussehen, aber ich bin doch der Meinung das beide implementiert werden.


----------



## Astravall (24. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hat keiner Mal auf den Link von zorni geclickt?
> 
> nix mit slayer am 29.1



Man sollte halt richtig lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  ... Sorry dass ich da so schroff bin.



> both have changed many times since then



Das heisst nur dass sich deren Fertigkeiten geändert haben, also sollte man sich nicht auf diese Fertigkeitenliste verlassen. Das heissst aber NICHT dass der Slayer nicht kommen würde.

MfG Michael


----------



## skeggmikill (24. Januar 2009)

was soll denn eurer meinung nach der slayer an haben? stiefel, hose, gürtel und diverse armreifen haben meine miniaturen, keine helme, schulterstücke oder brustschutz. die hexenkriegerinnen haben da ja diversen schmuckschnickschnack. krönchen und wonderbra macht sich beim slayer aber schlecht. könnte mir höchstens irgendwelche tätovierungen an den stellen vorstellen die atributbonus geben.


----------



## Maddin123 (24. Januar 2009)

tattos wären nice... und auch irgendwie das einzig mögliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Das heisst nur dass sich deren Fertigkeiten geändert haben, also sollte man sich nicht auf diese Fertigkeitenliste verlassen. Das heissst aber NICHT dass der Slayer nicht kommen würde.



Hauptsächlich hieß es in dem Statement, dass das "plötzliche" Auftauchen der Daten in keinster Weise bedeutet, dass die Klassen kurz vor der Spieleinführung stehen. Wie schon erwähnt wurde würden wir das wohl schon Wochen, wenn nicht Monate, im Voraus bekanntgegeben kriegen.


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> könnte mir höchstens irgendwelche tätovierungen an den stellen vorstellen die atributbonus geben.



Ja, würde Sinn machen... allerdings kann man Tätowierungen im Gegensatz zu Ausrüstung halt mal nicht einfach so schnell wechseln.

Kriegsbemalungen vielleicht eher.


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> was soll denn eurer meinung nach der slayer an haben? stiefel, hose, gürtel und diverse armreifen haben meine miniaturen, keine helme, schulterstücke oder brustschutz. die hexenkriegerinnen haben da ja diversen schmuckschnickschnack. krönchen und wonderbra macht sich beim slayer aber schlecht. könnte mir höchstens irgendwelche tätovierungen an den stellen vorstellen die atributbonus geben.



Naja die werden schon ne gute und "historisch" vertretbare Löung gefunden haben. 

Also ich finds echt geil mit den beiden Klassen, der Choppa wäre für mich definitiv ein guter Grund sich ein Destro-Char zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ heretik: hm hab den Spruch rechts unten in deiner sig erst eben gesehn. is witzig^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. Januar 2009)

> Das heisst nur dass sich deren Fertigkeiten geändert haben, also sollte man sich nicht auf diese Fertigkeitenliste verlassen. Das heissst aber NICHT dass der Slayer nicht kommen würde.
> 
> MfG Michael




hab ja auch nicht gesagt das er nicht kommen wird. Aber aus dem Post geht hervor das die Daten schon lange im Spiel enthalten sind und nicht wie einige sagen vor kurzen erst eingefügt wurden. Wenn man den Post im WA Forum so liest könnte man halt denken, das die Daten vor kurzem erst eingefügt wurden, was dann ein sicherer Indiz dafür wäre das der Slayer bald kommen würde.
aber sie schreiben ja auch,das sie die Klasse nicht ohne vorherige Testphase auf dem ptr usw. einführen würden. Außerdem denke ich mal das es auch wieder ein nettes Event wie beim Bg und Kotbs geben wird. Aber warten wir den 29.1 ab und lassen uns überraschen was sie ankündigen werden.


----------



## skeggmikill (24. Januar 2009)

slayer müssen dann auch nach jeder wiederbelebung laut aufschreien: "son besch..., schon wieder nicht meinen ehrehvollen tod gefunden!!!!!" nagut, wenn man nur gegen einen lausigen snootling verloren hat, wäre es eh nicht sehr ehrenvoll. aber ein slayer, der im kampf gegen dämonen oder trolle gestorben ist, sollte sich wohl ziemlich ver....t vorkommen, wenn er wieder munter wird.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich hieß es in dem Statement, dass das "plötzliche" Auftauchen der Daten in keinster Weise bedeutet, dass die Klassen kurz vor der Spieleinführung stehen. Wie schon erwähnt wurde würden wir das wohl schon Wochen, wenn nicht Monate, im Voraus bekanntgegeben kriegen.



wird es doch... man muss ja nicht alles so reizlos und langwilig machen. Ist so wie bei Blizz als bei der BlizzCon Diablo 3 angekündigt wurde und man vorher auf jeder Seite das nach und nach auftauchende Diablo Gesicht gesehen hat. Die Infos wurden ausgegeben, nur eben mal etwas unkonventionell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das mit den Tatoos ist möglich, allerdings könnte man dem Slayer auch Statt helme Ohrringe/augenklappen etc geben, dickere Armreifen/Kettenstücke o.ä. für Brust und auf der Schulter eben Tatoos usw. Es gibt also Möglichkeiten, nur würde der Slayer eben auf Stufe 1 nicht weniger gefährlich wie auf STufe 40 aussehen. Würde aber passen, wie ich finde.

Geil wärs jetzt noch, wenn die CHarakter-Veränderung implementiert werden würde, sodass ein RR54 Slayer auch so richitg schön bullig und kampferfahren aussieht... und mein Schwarzork langsam mal größer wird als der Rest *muhahaha*


----------



## pulla_man (24. Januar 2009)

für den helmslot evtl verschieden grosse irokesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (24. Januar 2009)

Dumme Frage kann man dann auch einen weiblichen Slayer machen?


----------



## pulla_man (24. Januar 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Dumme Frage kann man dann auch einen weiblichen Slayer machen?



ich glaube eher nicht, weil zwergenfrauen mit dicken glänzenden bäuchen und irokesen frisuren kommen nicht so gut, und dann der bh mit dran, ich muss mich grad selber bei der vorstellung weghauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beastus (24. Januar 2009)

Komisch ist nur das gestern schuhe (mittlere Robe) für den Hammerträger gedroppt sind, hoffe bete für den slayer aber naja es gibt ausrüstung für nen hammerträger. mal sehen, ach ja gehörte zu nem set ala tilger gab noch gürtel robe und helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (24. Januar 2009)

Beastus schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur das gestern schuhe (mittlere Robe) für den Hammerträger gedroppt sind, hoffe bete für den slayer aber naja es gibt ausrüstung für nen hammerträger. mal sehen, ach ja gehörte zu nem set ala tilger gab noch gürtel robe und helm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hebs mal auf, vielleicht steht da bald statt Hammerträger Schlächter.


----------



## Noktyn (24. Januar 2009)

wird der slayer eigentlich ach slayer heißen? oder wird der eingedeutscht? 
ich hoffe nicht, Töter oder Schlächter oder so hört sich scheiße an ^^


----------



## joekay (24. Januar 2009)

Noktyn schrieb:


> wird der slayer eigentlich ach slayer heißen? oder wird der eingedeutscht?
> ich hoffe nicht, Töter oder Schlächter oder so hört sich scheiße an ^^



Wird bestimmt übersetzt.


----------



## Teal (24. Januar 2009)

Beastus schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur das gestern schuhe (mittlere Robe) für den Hammerträger gedroppt sind, hoffe bete für den slayer aber naja es gibt ausrüstung für nen hammerträger. mal sehen, ach ja gehörte zu nem set ala tilger gab noch gürtel robe und helm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte auch vor ewiger Zeit mal einen Drop für den Hammerträger in den Sacellum-Gewölben. Sollte auch nicht sein, war nur ein Bug, der kurz darauf hin behoben wurde. Kann aber gut sein, dass so etwas noch im Loottable des ein oder anderen Mobs drin ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Denke mal Slayer bleibt, weil das Tabletop afaik auch den englischen Begriff verwendet.


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (24. Januar 2009)

Töter wird er schon nicht heissen das wäre afaik Killer.

Schlächter klingt jedoch plausibel und gut.


----------



## Teal (24. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Denke mal Slayer bleibt, weil das Tabletop afaik auch den englischen Begriff verwendet.


Ja ist richtig. Allerdings verwendet das Tabletop auch die englischen Namen für die Farben. Diese wurden im Spiel aber bereits eingedeutscht... (Kettenhemdgrau = Chainmail usw.)


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Gestern hat mirn Freund lvl 17 Set schuhe fürn Hammerträger ingame gelinkt ...da war ich dann doch etwas irritiert das es die im Spiel gibt.

Hab leider versäumt einen Screenshot zu machen... aber kann mir nur vorstellen das das nen ungewollter fehler ist...und trozdem der Slayer kommt.


----------



## Senubirath (24. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Gestern hat mirn Freund lvl 17 Set schuhe fürn Hammerträger ingame gelinkt ...da war ich dann doch etwas irritiert das es die im Spiel gibt.
> 
> Hab leider versäumt einen Screenshot zu machen... aber kann mir nur vorstellen das das nen ungewollter fehler ist...und trozdem der Slayer kommt.



Hatte auch ma etwas bekommen das man getrost als fehler sehen konnte... als Destro ein schwert für nen Hexenjäger... das keinen richtigen namen bzw werte hatte sonder nur ein kauderwelsch in der erklärung hatte....

Ich schätze auch ma das einige sachen noch drin sind die nicht mehr reingehören.... vlt versucht man uns aber auch zu ärgern^^ Möglich is alles XD


----------



## Gloti (24. Januar 2009)

In einem Patch stand sogar drin, das es diese Hammerer-Items gibt, die aber von nun an von IBs getragen werden können.


----------



## Senubirath (24. Januar 2009)

Gloti schrieb:


> In einem Patch stand sogar drin, das es diese Hammerer-Items gibt, die aber von nun an von IBs getragen werden können.



Joah... stimmt... weiß nur net mehr welcher patch aber das habe ich auch gelesen....

Aber überlegt euch ma... Hammerträger würde sich net mit Spalta ergänzen.... Da Hammerträger zur elite gehören und ggf schon fast tank ähnlich sin (entschuldigt den punkt das ich nie die gelegenheit hatte die beta zu testen^^ einfach mich korregieren wenn ich was falsches sage^^)

Der Spalta is eine hirnverbrannte (sorry für den ausdruck) Schadensmaschine und die einzigste klasse die mir in den sinn kommt für diese spezialisten sind die Slayer


----------



## Shadrolan (25. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe nur die haben andere Waffen als Eisenbrecher....wie hab ich diese Diskussionen in WoW gehasst, wenn irgend n Schurke meinem Hunter nen Bogen weggewürfelt hat...fürchte es gibt auch vereinzelte "dmg-Brecher", nur was sind das dann für Waffen? Äxte und Hammer gibts schon und Schwerter sind irgendwie....unzwergisch


----------



## Kankuso (25. Januar 2009)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur die haben andere Waffen als Eisenbrecher....wie hab ich diese Diskussionen in WoW gehasst, wenn irgend n Schurke meinem Hunter nen Bogen weggewürfelt hat...fürchte es gibt auch vereinzelte "dmg-Brecher", nur was sind das dann für Waffen? Äxte und Hammer gibts schon und Schwerter sind irgendwie....unzwergisch


hmm...vielleicht Keulen oder so aber Slayer braucht halt 2 Äxte. Vielleicht sind die es dann Äxte aber halt nur für Slayer.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Januar 2009)

Für Slayer gibts eigentlich nur eine Antwort, entweder 2H Äxte oder 2 1H Äxte, alles andere außer einer Axt wäre nicht nach der Art der Slayer.


----------



## joekay (25. Januar 2009)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur die haben andere Waffen als Eisenbrecher....wie hab ich diese Diskussionen in WoW gehasst, wenn irgend n Schurke meinem Hunter nen Bogen weggewürfelt hat...fürchte es gibt auch vereinzelte "dmg-Brecher", nur was sind das dann für Waffen? Äxte und Hammer gibts schon und Schwerter sind irgendwie....unzwergisch



Ich bin sicher es wird Äxte geben, die alle Zwerge tragen können und es wird Äxte geben, die nur Eisenbrecher oder Slayer tragen können. Auf der Gegenseite gibts das gleiche Problem mit Spalta und Ork, beide tragen gerne Schwerter aber der Spalta eigentlich ausschließlich.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Für Slayer gibts eigentlich nur eine Antwort, entweder 2H Äxte oder 2 1H Äxte, alles andere außer einer Axt wäre nicht nach der Art der Slayer.


 *nääät*
falsch, slayer benutzen auch Spitzhacken und häufig auch Hämmer... in jeder möglichen Kombination. Zwar find ich Äxte auch sehr Stylisch, aber so eine Hammer-Axt Kombi von Snorri Nasenbeisser ist auch ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (25. Januar 2009)

Snorri Nasenbeißer klingt für mich nach einer ziemlichen Wildsau auf dem Schlachtfeld ;-)


----------



## Fredez (25. Januar 2009)

ich würde die drammaz drengi waffen geil finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cromax (25. Januar 2009)

Juheeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Da gibts nochmal mächtig eins auf die Mütze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> *nääät*
> falsch, slayer benutzen auch Spitzhacken und häufig auch Hämmer... in jeder möglichen Kombination. Zwar find ich Äxte auch sehr Stylisch, aber so eine Hammer-Axt Kombi von Snorri Nasenbeisser ist auch ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Teile von Gotrek und Felix hab ich bisher leider noch nicht gelesen, ich hab nur den neuesten (Orkslayer) und den 2. (Thanquol ist ja sowas von geil ^^, Skaven for Addon, hop hop Mythic wir warten), dafür aber alle der Darkbladereihe, und fange gerade mit dem neusten Teil an.

Deshalb ist für mich Axt > all


----------



## Renegade123 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich fände es perfekt, wenn die beiden am 29.1 kämen. Denn ich habe gerade erst wieder mit Warhammer angefangen und auf Carroburg ist im t1/t2 gähnende Leere!

Gruß René


----------



## joekay (25. Januar 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Ich fände es perfekt, wenn die beiden am 29.1 kämen. Denn ich habe gerade erst wieder mit Warhammer angefangen und auf Carroburg ist im t1/t2 gähnende Leere!
> 
> Gruß René



Deine Kumpelz klopfen sich wohl im T4


----------



## GlücksZwerg (26. Januar 2009)

Die Orks Wollen einen Waaaagh!
Komm Spalta!!
Bring uns den Waaaagh!


----------



## ZuluheadProject (26. Januar 2009)

Die Waffen der Slayer werden hoffentlich Äxte. Hämmer und Spitzhacken sind seltener und nicht ganz so nice^^
desweiteren wünsch ich mir nen Skill der meine Äxte für 1 Minute für die Waffen der Dramz Drengi werden lässt und dann jeehaa...

So Long, Long Drong 
ZuluHead


----------



## Slayed (26. Januar 2009)

Juppi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das kommt ja  Perfekt!
Wollte bald mal Warhammer mit nem Freund ausprobieren und  nun weis ich auch schon welche Karriere (heißt doch bei Warhammer so wenn ich nicht irre) Starten werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (26. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Dat wäre der hammer... ich stelle mir das schon vor...
> 
> 3 WB mit Spaltaz... und Als Anführer nen Blackork in jedem wb
> 
> ...


  lach mich  weg  ^^  lol


----------



## dent1st (26. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich.


----------



## skazi# (26. Januar 2009)

finde es gut das die zweinoch fehlenden klassen dazu kommen da ich von anfang an den choppa spielen wollt. 
für die ordnung hat es find ich auch große vorteile da sie meiner meinung nach die erste stylische klasse bekommen, also eine die mal richtig draufkloppen kann mit richtigen waffen xD


----------



## Held² (26. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich schon irrsinig auf den Slayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wüsste auch schon das event dafür 
Es werden einige Zwerge auserwählt die Kuchen zum Zwergen König bringen müssen, doch die Orks wollen das verhindern und haben deshalb die anti Kuchen Einheit erfunden die auch Choppa gennant werden und dadurch das einige Zwerge es nicht schaffen den Kuchen zum König zubringen müssen sie mit ihrer Schande leben und zu Slayer werden


----------



## ZuluheadProject (27. Januar 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon irrsinig auf den Slayer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich das wiklich ernst nehmen??^^
Ich denke das neue Event wird ein Art World Event einleiten, welches eine schöne riesige Belagerungschlacht wird. Nur so kann man sinnvoll erklären, dass auf einmal geschätze 1000 Slayer da sind. Welches das einleitende Event wird weis ich nicht aber ich hoffe wirklich. Dass meine Theorie stimmt des wär der (War)HAMMER.


----------



## Merturion (27. Januar 2009)

Hmmm anstatt mehr Klassen rauszubringen sollten sie vielleicht die vorhandenen erstmal richtig balancen.....meine Meinung.


----------



## Argell (27. Januar 2009)

also die vorhandenen Klassen sind ja balanced o0 ? 

bin viel on und sehe viel wies balanced etc is und ich finde is ziemlich 50% 50% 
klar man kann nich genau 50% 50% haben aber das is halt der Spielerskill xD

also ich finde es gut =) wobei mich noch ein paar sachen stören die richtig nervig sind -.-


aber ich glaube sobald der nächste grosse Patch kommt wird auch das gepatcht =) 

es fehlen noch ein paar sachen aber das kommt alles noch , sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus =) 

Player kommen täglich sprürbar mehr und das ist Super 


macht täglich mehr spass und entwickelt sich langsam richtig zu nem richtig geilen Game =))


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. Januar 2009)

Also das mit den Slayer die erste stylische klasse kommt ist nicht so ganz richtig die ordnung hat ja noch den Ritter des Sonnenordens


----------



## zadros (27. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich finde die Ordnungsseite komplett relativ stylisch - Weisser Löwe: stellt man den Helm ab hat man mit dem Löwenkopf auf der Schulter echt eine nette Erscheinung...
Hexenjäger - Van Helsing Style oder gar der lässige spanische Fechter
Sigmarpriester - Fanatischer cooler Inquisitor mit Plattenbrustharnisch nem Kruzifix um die Handgelenke und nem fetten 2Hand - "Richter"
Auch der Maschinist mit seiner "Donnerbüchse" hat Stil

Ich finde die beiden Seiten haben ähnlich viel Style. Da findet eigentlich jeder etwas für seinen Geschmack!


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Januar 2009)

Merturion schrieb:


> Hmmm anstatt mehr Klassen rauszubringen sollten sie vielleicht die vorhandenen erstmal richtig balancen.....meine Meinung.


Sind ja keine neuen Klassen, sind alte Klassen die sich verspätet haben. Neue werden wenn dann erst mit dem Addon kommen.


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (27. Januar 2009)

Die Balance is mit den neuen klassen ja aauch erst gegeben du Dussel. 
dann gibts es von jedem archetype 6


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (27. Januar 2009)

Die Balance is mit den neuen klassen ja aauch erst gegeben du Dussel. 
dann gibts es von jedem archetype 6


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (27. Januar 2009)

Die Balance is mit den neuen klassen ja aauch erst gegeben du Dussel. 
dann gibts es von jedem archetype 6

ups tripplepost. sry


----------



## zadros (27. Januar 2009)

die anzahl ist gegeben, aber nicht die skill balance .. der main DD hat mit den neuen Klassen immernoch die besten support sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss nich so recht...
Der Slayer is ja der "Alles oder nichts" Charakter.... 

Rein sinntechnisch find ichs nicht gut, den ins Spiel zu implementieren


----------



## Neradox (27. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Die Balance is mit den neuen klassen ja aauch erst gegeben du Dussel.
> dann gibts es von jedem archetype 6
> 
> ups tripplepost. sry




Hui, Tripplepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die zwei neuen Klassen. Den Spalta wollte ich schon von Beginn an spielen und ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall auf 40 zocken, auch wenn das Balancing noch nicht so ganz stimmen sollte ;-D 
Ne also ich werde erstmal allles andere Stillegen bis mein Spalta etwas weiter ist. Ich farme auch grad im T2 zerstörte Ausrüstung, die ich dann für meinen Spalta reparieren kann.
Und die Slayer sind natürlich auch Klasse. Ein Kumpel von mir fängt sogar wieder mit WAR an, weil die kommen. Vielleicht werde ich auch so einen spielen, mal sehen.
Auf jeden Fall würd ich sagen dass sich alle auf die neuen Karrieren freuen.


----------



## Helltree (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe ja mal, dass durch den Slayer mehr Spieler die Ordnung bevorzugen und sich das Kräfteverhältnis dann mehr und mehr angleicht...


----------



## heretik (27. Januar 2009)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir fängt sogar wieder mit WAR an, weil die kommen.



Also haben wir hier bei buffed schon entschieden, dass der Slayer kommt? Ok, wer schreibt die Mail an Mythic? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (27. Januar 2009)

Helltree schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal, dass durch den Slayer mehr Spieler die Ordnung bevorzugen und sich das Kräfteverhältnis dann mehr und mehr angleicht...



Erengrad prime time: Hoch( Ordnung ) Mittel( Zerstörung) hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Also haben wir hier bei buffed schon entschieden, dass der Slayer kommt? Ok, wer schreibt die Mail an Mythic?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich, und wenn sie den Slayer nicht ankündigen würfle ich einen W6 und bei 4-6 fahr ich in die Staaten ziehe sie dafür zur rechenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre doch eine zu schöne Szene, eine Wand aus Schwarzem Stahl nähert sich der kleinen Ordnungsreihe. Da kommt der Befehl "Angriff!!" "Angriff? This ist Madness!" "Madness? This ist the art of the SLAAYAAAAAA!!" *Mosh*

//Rechtschreibtechnisch nicht ganz korrekt aber hört sich schön an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grodmon (27. Januar 2009)

man freu mich schon auf die 2 neun klasse will beide mal ausprobiern aber glaub werde beim SPALTA bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (27. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ich, und wenn sie den Slayer nicht ankündigen würfle ich einen W6 und bei 4-6 fahr ich in die Staaten ziehe sie dafür zur rechenschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde gern mal ein Experiment starten... einfach in nem US-Forum oder hier auf buffed was total abwegiges behaupten, aber sowohl in der Überschrift als auch im ersten Posting fest darauf beharren, dass das genau so ist, weil mir das ein Entwickler gesagt hat und außerdem und überhaupt.

Und dann mal schaun, wie lange es dauert, bis meine Blödelbehauptung, unabhängig von der Tatsache, dass meine Behauptung Mumpitz ist und wohl auch relativ schnell in den Folgeposts widerlegt werden wird, von Leuten als faktisches Argument verwendet wird. Weil's halt so ist und weil's halt in nem Forum stand. Und das Internet lügt nie.

Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit hierfür sind "wer auf den Keeplord haut, kriegt höhere Contri" oder auch "hohe Körperresistenz schützt vor Nahkampfangriffen".


----------



## Gortek (27. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit hierfür sind "wer auf den Keeplord haut, kriegt höhere Contri" oder auch "hohe Körperresistenz schützt vor Nahkampfangriffen".



Nicht zu vergessen: Initiative erhöht die kritische Trefferchance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Cazpar (27. Januar 2009)

Mein Name ist Hans und das "L" steht für Gefahr...

Ich werd den Spalta nehmen wenn die überhaupt kommen :-I


----------



## Teal (27. Januar 2009)

Ich denke beide Klassen kommen zum Valentisevent ins Spiel. Noch ein Hinweis... und noch einer - und noch einer. Noch eine gute Erklärung zum Event, das stark an die Hexennacht angelegt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Roses are Red,
> Just like a Squig Herder.
> I&#8217;ll hunt you down,
> On the *Night of Murder*.





> The holiest time of the year for Dark Elves is *Death Night*. During this night the Witch Elves rule the streets of the Dark Elf cities, capturing anyone they find (whether they are slaves or Dark Elves) and dragging them back to the temples as sacrifice to Khaine. The Witch Elves will even go so far as to break into houses, which has led to Dark Elf families barricading windows and doors during this night. On Death Night, the Witch Elves will also steal away a number of children. Girls captured like this will be trained to become Witch Elves. Boys are tossed in a cauldron of boiling blood. Those that survive are trained to be true adepts of Khaine: the feared assassins. As dawn breaks after Death Night, it is customary for those who lived through the night to make a sacrifice from their own household (usually a favoured slave or elderly relative) as a thanks to the Lord of Murder for sparing their family.


_Quelle: Wikipedia_

Siehe auch hier.

/discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (27. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Also haben wir hier bei buffed schon entschieden, dass der Slayer kommt? Ok, wer schreibt die Mail an Mythic?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Errm das hab ich natürlich falsch ausgedrückt. Er fängt an, weil der Nahkampf-DD der Zwerge kommt. Und er ist ein Riesenfan von Slayern. Und eigentlich ist es doch offenlichtlich dass die kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt, welche Erklärung sie für die anderen Völker haben, wenn sie eine Art Valentintag hier einführen. Ich meine, was haben die Hochelfen, Menschen, Zwerge und Grünhäute mit einem "Regionalfest" der Dunkelelfen zu tun?
Legen dann die Zwerge eventuell dann den Slayereid ab, weil sie ihre Familie/Freunde/Bekannten vor diesen rasenden Weibern nicht schützen konnten? Und was haben die Spalta damit zu tun? Ich bin ehrlich gesagt verwirrt.
Jedenfalls in zwei Tagen werden wir es genauer wissen, was dann wann, wie, wo und warum kommt.


----------

